# Η λύση στην ακρίβεια



## nickel (Apr 13, 2014)

Το άρθρο του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή ήταν ενδιαφέρον από πολλές απόψεις:

*Η λύση στην ακρίβεια είναι ο Θείος Σκρουτζ*

Πρώτα, τα γλωσσικά:
Φευ, όμως, μου είπαν μια λέξη που δεν απαντάται στα λεξικά αλλά είναι σαφέστατη: «ανεπισκεύαστη».

Επειδή υπάρχει και η άλλη ακρίβεια:
Η λέξη _ανεπισκεύαστος_ υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά ανερμήνευτη, στο υποσέλιδο. Στο ΛΚΝ έχει μόνο τη σημασία «που δεν τον έχουν επισκευάσει», ενώ στον Γεωργακά και στη LivePedia έχει και τις δυο σημασίες: «1 που δεν τον έχουν επισκευάσει. 2 που δεν μπορεί να επισκευαστεί».
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL.../lexica/search.html?lq=ανεπισκεύαστος&sin=all
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Ανεπισκεύαστος

Κι όταν διαπίστωσε ότι είχα δίκιο, πραγματικά με αιφνιδίασε. «Αν αγοράσετε την τηλεόραση από μας, σας “ματσάρω” την τιμή της με αυτήν που έχετε βρει. Σας κάνω έκπτωση 170 ευρώ»!
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βάλω το «ματσάρω» στους νεολογισμούς — προς μεγάλη μου θλίψη.

Διάβασα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον όσα γράφει ο Κ.Ζ. για τη λειτουργία του ιστότοπου και θα ήθελα να ανακαλύψω και τη λειτουργία του ιστότοπου του υπουργείου για τις τιμές των τροφίμων. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εκεί τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολα, ακόμα και αν υποχρεωθούν τα καταστήματα να ενημερώνουν καθημερινά τις τιμές τους στο διαδίκτυο: εκεί έχουμε προβλήματα τυποποίησης. Γιατί, καλά να μπορούμε να δούμε πόσο κάνει σε κάθε μαγαζί η συσκευασία 500 γραμμαρίων της φέτας Βουνήσιο, αλλά είναι πολλά τα εκτός τυποποίησης προϊόντα. 

Πάντως η σκέψη είναι σωστή. Κάτι σχετικό είχε γίνει και με τα βενζινάδικα, αλλά δεν είχα ειδικό ενδιαφέρον και δεν θυμάμαι τι.

Οι καταναλωτές πρέπει να αξιοποιήσουν το διαδίκτυο και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Κάτι σχετικό είχε γίνει και με τα βενζινάδικα, αλλά δεν είχα ειδικό ενδιαφέρον και δεν θυμάμαι τι.


http://www.fuelprices.gr/


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2014)

Αυτό ακριβώς. Ο ιστότοπος του υπουργείου για τις τιμές των σουπερμάρκετ είναι το http://www.e-prices.gr, το οποίο πράγματι έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα χρηστικότητας. Κάποια στιγμή λες: καλύτερα να πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω παρά να περάσω το μαρτύριο αυτού του τροχού. Αν πάντως έχεις υπομονή, βλέπεις κι εκεί αξιοπρόσεκτες διαφορές στις τιμές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2014)

Ναι, 1 λίτρο αγελαδινό γάλα ΜΕΒΓΑΛ σε καμιά 35αριά σημεία πώλησης στο (μεγαλούτσικο) χωριό μου, παντού 1,45. Ποιος θυμάται πότε ήταν η μάχη του 1 ευρώ για το λίτρο γάλα;


----------

